# TB stallion Overbury ?



## madmare22 (3 October 2008)

Anyone know anything about him.

I know nothing about TB breeding so any help/info appreciated


----------



## Penniless (3 October 2008)

What do you want to know about him?


----------



## nikkiportia (3 October 2008)

Type his name into the stallion book online.......
http://www.racingpost.co.uk/stallions/stallions.sd
Should give you the info you need


----------



## madmare22 (3 October 2008)

everything i can really. i have a little mare by him that is currently in foal to fulton. She is a really sweet easy little mare that really moves, has a fantastic hindleg, would be a super dressage horse even pretty enough to show. i bought her with the intention of breeding a foal and then reschooling, ROR classes etc etc. I then had a change of circumstances/breeding policy and did toy with selling her but the market is a bit dead so looks like i will be keeping her for the foreseeable future.
Current;y i breed sporthorses but was just toying with the idea of covering her with a racing stallion and aiming the youngster at the racehorse sales next year. as i say i havent a clue in this area so finding out about her sire and potential race sires if her breeding warrants it would be of interest.


----------



## volatis (3 October 2008)

If you are thinking of breeding for the racing market, you need to know whether your mare has a mother line worth bothering with. 
Her form, the form of her offspring, the form of her immediate relatives (from the mare side) and the form of descendants from the mare family are far more important than her own sire.


----------



## madmare22 (3 October 2008)

she has a farily good mother line from what i have heard, as i say i know nothing abou racing, to me the motherline is always the most important. Her racing form was ok, not brilliant, but i dont know where to find out anything else about the mother line but i have heard conflicting stories about overbury hence asking about him. 

Some more info to go on is By Overbury (IRE) out off Forest Nymph (NZ) by Oak Ridge (FR). 

If he breeding isnt good enough for racing i will see what she throws by Fulton and may even go down the hanoverian route with her before reschooling but what this year has taught me is not to count my chickens before they hatch.


----------



## nikkiportia (3 October 2008)

I can only give you what I can find on racing post.
Your mares dam Forest Nymph was raced herself 5 times, placed just once. She has had a few runners over hurdles, the most notable being Christopher by Arzanni who started 28 times, the majority over hurdles, where he won 6 times, and over £42k in prize money. And of course your mare 
	
	
		
		
	


	




The only progeny of hers that was entered for sale was a 3 yo filly by Beat All, who was entered at doncaster but withdrawn this year.
As it's a hurdling family, I can't really give you much advice, as I am only involved in flat runners. But I would say your mares pedigree is good enough to breed more racehorses from, if that was the route you wanted to take. 
Overbury is a reasonably well known jumps sire. He has had a few runners on the flat too. However, his success as a broodmare sire is very limited, having just 10 runs, but 2 of those were actually wins. 
Hope that helps a bit


----------



## madmare22 (3 October 2008)

thanks for that, so if i do decide to go down the racehorse route am i right in thinking tha perhaps a hurding sie would be better ?


----------



## Maesfen (3 October 2008)

Overbury is a cracking horse and the majority of his youngsters I have seen have all been good looking, nice tempered individuals able to turn their hand to anything out of some pretty plain mares too!  
Unless you're in it for the long term, as in 6 years time, youngster might be racing, then I can think of several other stallions (including some at Edward Evan's!) that might produce a better return.
Not that I'm trying to put you off him, he's a very decent horse and if circumstances changed or his stud fee fell, then I'd use him myself (but not for racing), but where he stands still has the nerve to not pay us for a lot of fencing work we did there 4 years ago so I'm not exactly falling over myself to recommend them!


----------



## madmare22 (3 October 2008)

thanks MFH, just to clarify i dont want to use overbury, the little mare i have is by overbury and she is nice looking and nice tempered. As i said she is in foal to fulton. (I love this old boy 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and what he produces). i was just toying with the idea of sending her to a Tb racing stallion next year and aiming her foal at the youngstock sales. i know there are no guarantees just wondered if it was worth a go. i may not even re cover her yet but reschool her as a riding horse. we will see what she produces. she has recently been up for sale through no fault of her own so may not even still have her. if i do still have her we will see what she produces and what kind of mother she is etc etc before deciding.


----------



## Penniless (3 October 2008)

If you are thinking of breeding for the racing market/sales - then DON'T.  At least not for the time being.  The market is absolutely dead at the moment in the world of TBs.   Both Keeneland and Goffs so far this year have seen dramatic falls in prices and sales - and even the top buyers just aren't buying.  We've had bloodstock agents out to look at our foals this year for Tattersalls sales to give us a rough value which we were thrilled with, but on the market as it is now, we are almost sure that we won't be getting anything like that figure, so it looks like we will be buying them back and hoping that the market picks up to sell them as yearlings.


----------



## madmare22 (3 October 2008)

all markets are the same penniless. people are just not parting with their cash, if i did go down this route she would be covered next year so we would be looking at the year after at the very earliest and hopefully all markets will have picked up by then. but as i say it is a long way off and we havent got this pregnancy over woth safely yet. i am just looking at all available options


----------



## teb (4 October 2008)

I also second the vote on not going the TB route. The NH game is a waiting game. Usually by the time a mare is recongnized as good, she's nearly done her career as a broodmare.

We breed a couple of flat horses every year. We sell privately so we can manage their careers and hopefully make the mare work. But you have to be prepared to wait it out and sometimes it isn't easy. We had 2 first foals from our 2 mares this year running in England. One was Soul Sista and the other is Tax Dodger. TD is in on Monday I think.

Good luck with your mare whatever she does.

Terri


----------



## volatis (4 October 2008)

all the information on your mare's dam line ca be found easily if you go to the Doncaster bloodstock sales website and do a search on Forest Nymph, as it brings up the catalogue page of your mare's half sister. 
It is a not a great mare family to be honest. Yes there are some winners in there, and most of them seem to have made it to the race track, so presumably sound horses. But there are no listed/graded standard winners in there at all, in those 4 generations shown, bar a grandson of your mare's granddam, who was placed in a grade 3 in New Zealand. 

there is not the same size market for NH bred foals or yearlings as there is for flat horses. NH horses are normally sold as stores (3 or 4yos) or maybe even sold after a P2P outing or two. And as others have said in the credit crunch there will be even less demand. So having looked at your mare's pedigree I would also vote for avoiding the racing market.


----------

